# Gretchen's (Rorie's sister) 11th Birthday



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello GSD Forum!

Long time no see! This week/weekend is my darling Gretchen's 11th Birthday. WE don't know her exact birth date as she was adopted so this is the closest that we could guess.

So Happy Birthday to the most wonderful, loyal, and beautiful FBFF (Furry Best Friend Forever) anyone could ever have!!!!! :wub:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Wow Ania it's been A WHILE!!

Happy B-day to Gretchen.. She looks great!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

G-burg said:


> Wow Ania it's been A WHILE!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Gretchen.. She looks great!


Thank Leesa! She doesn't act 11 either. Most people guess her at 7 or 8.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy 11th Birthday, beautiful Gretchen :wub:


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Great looking Gal,Happy B Day


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 11th Birthday beautiful girl!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great looking dog and tell her Happy Birthday from Jasira and Xerxes!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy birthday, Gretchen


----------

